# Fogger size



## mopar44o (Sep 8, 2015)

Is bigger better generally due to heat up times and what not? 

Building a monster in a box and I'm debating between a 400 & 1000 watt fogger... I'd like to use a 400 as its cheaper and its only for breath so I think it'd be ok but will there be issues with it heating up and running?


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Size doesn't matter it how you use it, or so I've been told. The cheap 400 w is all I used for the last few years and put out a decent amount, the only issue is if you stay on the trigger continuously it will cool down so much the smoke will stop and you'll have to wait for it to reheat. I have ended up putting a pulse timer on mine that just gives a squirt every few seconds and this has worked great at maintaining a background level of smoke.

This year though I am stepping up to a 1500 so will have even more smoke and hope to build a chiller to try and keep it on the ground. As they say " your never late in a V8"


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I was given a Rosco machine that was built in the late '80s, it is considered a "professional" machine, and it is awesome. I ended up buying a chauvet 1300 also, and used chillers with them. They put out a lot more smoke. I have mine on timers, and they never shut off to warm back up. They don't decrease over time, that rosco still kills the chauvet and it is 20 years older. Even if I need a smaller one like a 400, I'll still buy a chauvet or American dj, if the money allows it. I'm going to try and stay away from the cheaper ones if I can.


----------

